# Wie oft Ichthyo falls behandeln



## der_odo (11. Juni 2017)

Hallo.
Nach dem Umsetzen der Koi ist (schon wieder) Ichtho ausgebrochen. Habe am Samstag dann mit Sera Pond ominisan F behandelt.
Nun finde ich keine genaue Vorgehensweise....

In dem Mittel sind folgende Konzentrationen enthalten:
0,18 g Malachitgrünoxalat, 2,06 g Formaldehyd in 100 ml

Wenn ich mir andere Kombi-Produkte mit F+M ansehe, werden immer weitere Anwendungen empfohlen, mindestens 2

Soll ich bei 22°C nach 4 Tagen ebenfalls nachdosieren?
Reichen nach der 2 Behandlung 24h aus und kann dann wieder die IBC einschalten?


----------



## der_odo (11. Juni 2017)

Schei... Autokorrektur


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Juni 2017)

Auf dem Medikament ist keine Dosierung  angegeben? Kann ich nicht glauben!
Beim Hersteller oder Händler schon versucht?


----------



## samorai (12. Juni 2017)

Die Anleitung steht meist unter dem Aufkleber, eine Ecke ist mit einer anderen Farbe gekennzeichnet.


----------



## samorai (12. Juni 2017)

Wichtig: KH-WERT überprüfen, einige Mittel können einen PH Sturz verursachen!!!


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Juni 2017)

Du behandelst deine Fische nicht! Du machst Experimente!
Sonst würde diese Frage nicht auftauchen:


> Wenn ich mir andere Kombi-Produkte mit F+M ansehe, werden immer weitere Anwendungen empfohlen, mindestens 2



Was steht auf der Packung betreff Dosierung und Behandlung?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Juni 2017)

Hi Christian,

Ichthyo muß in der Regel mehrfach (3-4x) behandelt werden da nur die __ Schwärmer gut bekämpft werden.

MfG Frank


----------



## der_odo (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo.
Samorai, Frank, danke für die Infos.

Teichintetessent, Die Dosierung steht natürlich auf dem Produkt, jedoch nicht, wie oft man die Behandlung wiederholen muss. Eigentlich schade, dass das nicht in der Anleitung steht. Ich bin zuerst von einer einmaligen Behandlung ausgegangen...

Hatte Dienstag noch mal gegooglt und werde nun den Anleitungen folgen. (1. 3. 5. 7. Tag nachdosieren und immer ca 10% Wasser wechseln)
So wie ich das in verschiedenen Beiträgen gelesen habe, sind dann die letzten __ Schwärmer tot.


----------

